# CM 7.2 official download for D2G?



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this for Droid 2 Global?
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=droid2we

Anybody tried it?

Was 13thAngel or RevNumbers involved at all?

Is this different than 13thAngel's last release of DM7 here?
http://synibox.info/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/cm/CM4D2G-GB-20120218.zip


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i'd just use the nightlies personally

edit: oh a nightly is up ON THERE.
the RC on there is newer than Angel's last release apparently, so use that one.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

DO NOT USE THAT.

That will be just as broken as the other official build was.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> DO NOT USE THAT.
> 
> That will be just as broken as the other official build was.


I'm confused, what is this file posted on Cyanogenmod website? Have you checked it out?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No, i have no need to. 7.2 Is live which means that everything gets a new official. That is based off of our official repo's (the ones we submitted and havent touched since.... aka froyo based).


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No, i have no need to. 7.2 Is live which means that everything gets a new official. That is based off of our official repo's (the ones we submitted and havent touched since.... aka froyo based).


whoops, i was completely wrong then.
thought you put that up there manually o.o

ignore me then.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No, i have no need to. 7.2 Is live which means that everything gets a new official. That is based off of our official repo's (the ones we submitted and havent touched since.... aka froyo based).


CM 7.2 for D2G is Froyo?! Bleh... thanks for clarifying, I will stay away from this then.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

All the 'officials' are based off froyo, but they don't advertise that on the CM site. It's an issue I've raised a few times, but they don't seem to care.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually D2 was updated so its based off GB now. Its the only one of the 3 though.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I understand in order to submit a new build to be considered official, you can't make certain changes (I assume modifying certain files that come from upstream or something of the sort).

Are there any plans for the future to try to submit the CM9 build for official status, or is it just too much work to be worth doing?


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

So are you advising not to use either one of these files? At the moment I am running your 20120218, should I just stay with it?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> DO NOT USE THAT.
> 
> That will be just as broken as the other official build was.


I realize this thread was started concerning d2G, But I can confirm that I have not found anything broken in the d2 7.2 rc. Alt lock works, no sticky probs, battery is decent.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## thelolotov (Feb 23, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Actually D2 was updated so its based off GB now. Its the only one of the 3 though.


Really glad you pointed that out, as I noticed that too, and assumed they updated all 3, that would have been very bad if I had updated my dad's RevNumbers GB build with a Froyo based build. Are you sure you're looking at the right devices, though? They have entries for both cdma_droid2 and droid2, for example, and cdma_shadow and shadow.

Here, for example, these are the newer builds for the D2G, as opposed to the old ones

New: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=droid2we
Old: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=cdma_droid2we

Here's the others:

D2
New: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=droid2
Old: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=cdma_droid2

DX
New:http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=shadow
Old: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=cdma_shadow


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,13076

That says it was *shrug*. Im not sure about X, someone said it was but we were waiting on it before updating D2G


----------

